# Caller ID on the Genie



## supermod38 (Jan 16, 2013)

Well, since the software download my caller ID no longer works. anyone else have this problem? i have done the normal things, RBR, unplug for 20 sec. guess next will be a call to D*


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

I hate it when software updates screw up things that previously worked fine!!!


----------



## supermod38 (Jan 16, 2013)

mystic7 said:


> I hate it when software updates screw up things that previously worked fine!!!


yea, i have been lucky, my Genie has been fine since the install in November, this is the first glitch.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Mine still works. Have you gone into the actual Caller ID section and turned notificaitons off then back on again? Also, one time I had to clear out the 25 stored calls and then it worked fine again.


----------



## supermod38 (Jan 16, 2013)

I will try your sujestion can't hurt................


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

I was just editorializing, I had Caller ID with TIme Warner and it got very intrusive, so I didn't plug a phone line into the Genie. I am, however, having a problem with the Genie maintaining a network connection.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

You might also check the plug into the phone line. For what ever reason, any time I lose caller I'd, I find that “some gremlin" has knock the phone jack. Aft reseating it, it comes right back on.


----------

